# Pork Rub



## smokinjoan (Jun 9, 2013)

Need good spicy pork rub for smoked pork loins


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 9, 2013)

Howdy!  Noticed that you are new to SMF.  Would you mind popping over to Roll Call and let us give you a proper SMF Welcome?

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/133/roll-call

Kat


----------

